# praying for wild fire victims



## promiseacres (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure I am able to do much as Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas &Colorado farmers are being evacuated and losing everything to the wild fires.  But am praying for them. Please join me on this thread to lift up the victims. I can not imagine.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes. Praying that many are as lucky as my cousins were and don't loose their home.

2013 I think, a fire came about a mile from their home.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2017)

Praying for them. 
Thank you @promiseacres this was sweet of you to post this.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 9, 2017)

Heard some cattle were lost in a fire yesterday


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 9, 2017)




----------

